# Tournaments postponed till next weekend



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody throwing down this weekend? Good cookout/get together time.......


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Guess not....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

my place 5pm tommorow or 1pm on sunday.....BYOB... i have plenty food in the freezer....


----------



## mk82snakei (Dec 13, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Wade<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">This weekend is definitely a wash out:boo LINC me if you want to drink a few and shoot some shit :letsdrink<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> John H<o></o>


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good to me John. Weather is gonna suck soooooooo bad. I guess no one else here drinks........


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

You know there is more of us on here that drinks Wade,just some of us are stuck at work this weekend.May be able to get off early one day this weekend.If so I will let you know.


----------

